# getting started in nfaa



## hoytjw (Jun 15, 2010)

right now is shoot 3d exclusivlley and am good at it i don't think theres any field tournament around here but i'm no sure so how do i get started in field archery


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Go to the regional shoots threads here,check on shoots that are happening,and what they involve.There are several different types of field shoots,from standing in an open field and shooting 40-50-60yds, to actual in the woods type field,13ft to 80 yards.You can also go to your local archery pro shop,they usually get flyers from shoots that are coming up in your area,they might also have a data base on clubs that hold archery events too.You can get the general info on styles from the NFAA website.Just for a start anyway,good luck in your search.Don W.


----------



## hoytjw (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks alot don


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

No problem pal,allways willing to help anyone.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

here is the website for the NFAA Florida Archery Association

http://www.floridaarchery.org/

1RA


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

There is always something, but it may be a drive for you!

Look on the Schedule link on the left side of the Florida Archery Webpage. I attend most of the non-3d shoots, but it will be slim the next couple of months because of summer....

SB


----------



## dixonhunt1996 (Jun 18, 2010)

Last year was my first year in nfaa and I had a blast and got 1st place at state.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm just getting started too after a serious 3D addiction. I am work on Ft Rucker, AL (south east Alabama) and we have a fantastic NFAA range run by the Alabama NFAA director, Howard Beeson.

Shoot me a PM and I'll fill you in, I am told there will be a State shoot here tha last week in July


----------

